# LIONEL TRAIN CHICAGO & NORTHWESTERN STEAM ENGINE AND 5 PASSENGER CARS"



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 6, 2016)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/tag/5903738553.html


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 6, 2016)

Coolness...I used to have a huge Lionel setup In my garage ,,,Still have a bunch of postwar a few prewar and 90s Michigan built Lionel...Have a x mas loop around the Aluminum tree....


----------



## morton (Dec 7, 2016)

My favorite post war lionel


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm glad to see that there are a few Lionel people out there.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 7, 2016)

Have had Lionel I would say 58 of my 59 years....


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 7, 2016)

eye run a 1928 engine #10E with passenger cars around around the good old fir tree.......no horn or bells ...i use my vocal cords..


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 7, 2016)

morton said:


> My favorite post war lionelView attachment 393235



VERY NICE ENGINE!


----------



## morton (Dec 8, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> VERY NICE ENGINE!




Thanks...always wanted one as a child but they were way out of reach financially.  I think the sold for just under $100 which was a small fortune for my family in the early 1950's.

I grew up about 3/4 of a mile from the 4 track main line between NY and DC which at the time was the busiest section of rail in the world i was told.  The prototypes were electric of course and made no engine noise and would wiz by at 100 mph!.  A real thrill for a young kid.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 8, 2016)

Still have my set from '54 (2055 engine)....usually set up for Christmas


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 8, 2016)

I just put mine around the Christmas tree this past weekend


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 8, 2016)

wow nice one there markivpedalpusher !!!! boy thats priceless!!! i reelly like that set  from bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 8, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I just put mine around the Christmas tree this past weekend
> 
> View attachment 393566



SWEET!
GREAT TO SEE YOUR TRAIN MARK!


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2016)

Hobo Bill said:


> eye run a 1928 engine #10E with passenger cars around around the good old fir tree.......no horn or bells ...i use my vocal cords..









Suits you to a tee Bill!


----------

